# Petobego State Game Area



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Petobego State Game Area - Reserve would expand under deal

ACME  A lush and marshy chunk of protected state land in northern Grand Traverse County may expand by about 42 acres.

http://www.record-eagle.com/2007/apr/04land.htm


----------

